# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب كلمة ( هذا ) من هذه الجملة

## يحيى صالح

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اختلف بعضنا في إعراب كلمة ( هذا ) من هذه الجملة:

موسم الشتاء بارد جدًّا هذا العام

دون عرض اختلافاتهم ، أرجو بيان إعراب الكلمة.

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
هذا : اسم اشارة مبني في محل نصب على نزع الخفض 
العام : صفة له

----------


## يحيى صالح

جزاك الله خيرًا

و لكن لماذا قدَّرت أنَّ هناك خافضًا منزوعًا مع أن الأصل السلامة منه؟

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> هذا : اسم اشارة مبني في محل نصب على نزع الخفض 
> العام : صفة له


هذا: اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل نصب ظرف زمان .

العام : بدل منه أو عطف بيان .

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## يحيى صالح

جزاك الله خيرًا

هذا ما نظنه ، لكن أين الأخ / بندر ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الظرف نفسه متضمن تقديرا للخافض الذي هو (في)، كما قال ابن مالك:
الظرف وقت أو مكان ضمنا .............. (في) باطراد كهنا امكث أزمنا

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> هذا: اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل نصب ظرف زمان .
> العام : بدل منه أو عطف بيان .
> والله تعالى أعلم .


بارك الله فيك وماهو الفرق بين الاعرابين .

----------


## يحيى صالح

> الظرف نفسه متضمن تقديرا للخافض الذي هو (في)، كما قال ابن مالك:
> الظرف وقت أو مكان ضمنا .............. (في) باطراد كهنا امكث أزمنا



جزاك الله خيرًا أبا مالك، لكن سؤالي :




> و لكن لماذا قدَّرت أنَّ هناك خافضًا منزوعًا مع أن الأصل السلامة منه؟


هل من الضروري تقدير الخافض هنا، أم أنه من الجائز؟

بمعنى : إن مَن لم يقل بتقدير الخافض هل أخطأ؟

----------


## يحيى صالح

أين الرد أخي الفاضل؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
إذا لم تقدر الخافض فماذا ستقول؟
ستقول إنه منصوب على الظرفية، وهذا صحيح ولا إشكال فيه.

وأما النصب على نزع الخافض فهو أولا: مقصور على السماع عند الجمهور، وثانيا: مخالف لقاعدة أن الأصل عدم التقدير.

----------


## يحيى صالح

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
> إذا لم تقدر الخافض فماذا ستقول؟
> ستقول إنه منصوب على الظرفية، وهذا صحيح ولا إشكال فيه.
> 
> وأما النصب على نزع الخافض فهو أولا: مقصور على السماع عند الجمهور، وثانيا: مخالف لقاعدة أن الأصل عدم التقدير.


جزاك الله خيرًا أبا مالك

و هذه هي المسألة المشكلة في الموضوع : 

لماذا تقدير وجود الخافض ، و هل ضروري تقديره أم هو جائز؟

----------


## نور امحمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا : الهاء للتنبيه ذا : اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل نصب نائب مفعول فيه 
العام : بدل منصوب و علامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره
   و شكرا    نور

----------


## محب النحو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> هذا : اسم اشارة مبني في محل نصب على نزع الخفض 
> العام : صفة له


*السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم: العام اسم جامد فلا يصح وقوعه نعتا، إذ النعت يجب أن يكون مشتقا.
هذا والله أعلم.*

----------


## لعريف محمد

الإعراب الأصح إعراب نور.

----------


## ابو الهمام

السلام عليكم، بارك الله في جهود الإخوة في إعراب الجملة والذي يظهر أن إعراب الأخ نور هو الموافق للصواب، لأن "هذا" اسم إشارة أريد به الإشارة إلى الزمن وهو العام، وأما قول الأخ الفاضل بندر إن" هذا " مبني في محل نصب على نزع الخافض  فليس بصحيح لأن باب النصب على نزع الخافض في المفعول به، في الفعل القاصر الذي لا يصل إلى مفعوله بنفسه، وأما قول الأخ الفاضل أبي مالك: (الظرف نفسه متضمن تقديرا للخافض الذي هو (في)، كما قال ابن مالك:الظرف وقت أو مكان ضمنا .............. (في) باطراد كهنا امكث أزمنا) فما ذكره عن الظرف صحيح ولكنبين المسألتين بون شاسع كما عرفنا لأن الأولى في باب المفعول به والثانية في المفعول فيه، ثم تضمن الظرف معنى " في " لأجل معنى الظرفية فالغرض من التضمين معنوي وفي باب المفعول به نزعنا الخافض لأجل غرض لفظي، وهو وصول الفعل إلى المفعول بنفسه وهو سماعي بخلاف تضمين الظرف معنى " في " فهو مطرد كما قال ابن مالك فليعلم _والله أعلم_ .

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

هذا تعرب ظرف زمان / أو منصوب على نزع الخافض.
العام : بدل أو عطف بيان 
 د / أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

----------


## مؤمن جبر

هذا : اسم اشارة مبني على السكون في محل نصب على الظرفية ، وأما تقدير نزع الخافض فالأصل عدم التقدير

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

لماذا لا تعرب هذا نائب عن الظرف وتكون العام بدلا منه 
والله أعلم

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

السلام عليكم
أميل إلى تأييد رأي الأخ عمر بوشنة في إعراب هذا نائباً عن الظرف وليس ظرفأ والعام بدل
اما نزع الخافض فبعيد جداً حيث يجب أن يكون الفعل متعدياً بحرف الجر كأن تقول استغفر الذنب أي من الذنب
وأما تعليق الظرف فحاصل باسم الفاعل بارد .
والله أعلم

----------


## المستوى

حتى الآن لم أتبين 
هل نعرب هذا ظرف ( وهل هذا من الظروف أصلا )
أو منصوب على الظرفية بنزع الخافظ ( جميل ولكن ماذا كان قبل أن ننصبه على الظرفية )
أو نائب مفعول فيه ( وهذا أجمل ولكن أين المفعول فيه المحذوف وما تقديره )
رجحوا واحدا منها 
ثم ما قولكم لو أعربنا هذا : اسم إشارة مبني في محل رفع مبتدأ والعام بدل منه والخبر محذوف تقديره (حاصل أو واقع أو كائن ) ثم نقول والجملة الاسمية في محل نصب مفعول لآسم الفاعل بارد فاسم الفاعل يعمل عمل فعله .... وسيرد أحدنا فيقول اسم الفاعل هذا من الفعل برد وهو فعل لازم فلا ينصب مفعولا ولا يصح أن نقول الجملة في موقع الفاعل   وهذا كلام صحيح   وعليه نقول ما الحاجة لذكر جملة ( هذا العام ) هل هي للتعبير عن الزمن وتحديده أو لتخصيص كلمة جدا وبيانها     وهنا يمكن أن نقول نعم صحيح فجملة هذا العام عطف بيان لكلمة جدا وكلمة جدا هي في الأصل نائب عن المفعول المطلق (  بردا ) التقدير بارد بردا فحذف بردا وناب عنه (جدا) ولما كانت كلمة جدا غير واضحة الدلالة فهل المقصود بها توكيد البرودة  والجواب لا أو القصد منها توكيد محل البرودة فصل الشتاء أرجح ذلك  لذلك أرى أن جملة هذا العام عطف بيان للجملة الابتدائية ( فصل الشتاء بارد )
فيكون الإعرب كما أرى 
جدا : نائب مفعول مطلق انطلق من بارد تقديره بردا ولكنه محذوف ( سواء كانت بارد من لازم أم متعدي)
هذا العام : كما سبق جملة اسمية عطف بيان  للجملة الابتدائية ( فصل الشتاء بارد )
وعلى هذا الأساس سيقول أحدنا فلم ذكرت بعد جدا ؟ ولم   لايقال  فصل الشتاء هذا العام بارد جدا ؟ وكون إعرابك أنها جملة عطف بيان مفسرة للجملة الابتدائية صواب وجدا نائب عن المفعول المطلق وعليه يجب أن تكتب الجملة هكذا 
( فصل الشتاء _ هذا العام _  باردجدا )   لاحظ علامة الترقيم   وتعني جملة مفسرة وعندها يمكن القول أنها جملة مفسرة لا محل لها من الإعراب 
ويأتي آخر فيقول نعم هكذا والصواب أن تكون الجملة بهذا الترتيب ويعني أن قولنا فصل الشتاء بارد جدا هذا العام تعبير يوصف بالخطأ وهذا ما أوقعنا في اختلاف أوجه اللإعراب التي تقدمت 
وإذا قلنا  لا  التعبير الأول سليم وصحيح في العربية فيلزم علينا أن نبحث في قولنا ( هذا العام ) بلاغيا هل المقصود منها توكيد البرودة  أو المقصود منها تفسير محل البرودة فصل الشتاء بارد  ؟
 فإن سلمنا أن المقصود منها توكيد محل البرودة أي في فصل الشتاء 
نقول ألا ترى أن جملة هذا العام تقوم مقام قولنا  الآن في مثل  ( محمد _الآن _ منطلق جدا ) 
وعليه فأرى أن الخطأ كان في تركيب الجملة والصواب أن يقال  :  فصل الشتاء _ هذا العام _  باردجدا 
وبذلك يكون اللإعراب كالتالي :
فصل : مبتدأ وهو مضاف
الشتاء : مضاف إليه
هذا العام : جملة مفسرة لا محل لها من الإعراب
بارد : خبر عن المبتدأ 
جدا : نائب مفعول مطلق أصله  بارد بردا 
وينوب عن المفعول المطلق 
مرادفه مثل قعدت جلوسا
وصفته مثل تتقدم الصناعة سريعا
ونوعه مثل (رجع العدو القهقري ) أي رجوع القهقرى
وما يدل على المصدر ككلمة كل وبعض مثل قوله تعالى (فلا تميلوا كلَ الميل)
والإشارة إليه بشرط أن تكون قبل المصدر أي قبل الإنابة مثل ( ضربت زيدا هذا الضرب ) وليس بعد المصدر
وضميره مثل (ضربته زيدا)
وعدده مثل ضربت زيدا خمسين 
وآلته مثل ( نشرت الخشب منشارا ) أي نشر منشار
هذا ما أراه باجتهاد مني

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> ذا : اسم إشارة مبني على السكون في محل نصب نائب مفعول فيه


الصواب أنه نفسَه مفعولٌ فيه ظرفٌ زمانيٌّ.

----------

